# HELP, I'm looking for an app that can allow me to share directly with MMS contact



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't believe no one has written an app like this or i just don't know about it...

I frequently want to share links and things with my wife, so when I go to share, it comes up with a list of apps to share the content to. So i click messaging and then i have to type her name in the TO box and hit send....

Well... wouldn't it be great if when i originally hit the share button, instead of the apps coming up, or in addition to, there was a Direct Message Wife option that would do it all (maybe except the sharing)... seems totally possible but i can't find that functionality. anyone have any ideas??

(originally posted in Application sub forum, probably not the right place)


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

You should be able to share > Messaging > Wife and then press send. That is how it works for sharing things across Kik messenger, it just uses an exist convo and you never have to type her name.

As for making it one of the share options, I think that is just saving 1 click to bloat that initial list.


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

mmm... no. normal MMS app does not do that.

it's not bloat if a user desires it to be there.


----------

